# Chris Paul could miss 1-2 months



## girllovesthegame

having arthoscopic surgery on injured left knee. Lottery here we come.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=ys-paulsurgery013110&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> having arthoscopic surgery on injured left knee. Lottery here we come.
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=ys-paulsurgery013110&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


Oh dont be such a damn cynic!!! (heading over to nbadraft.net to scout lottery prospects).


----------



## Diable

May as well ship West out now. Let him go somewhere and be a fourth option like he should be...Right now I'm just not happy with him and his passing skills.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> Oh dont be such a damn cynic!!! (heading over to nbadraft.net to scout lottery prospects).


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets All-Star point guard Chris Paul may have to undergo arthroscopic knee surgery*
> 
> New Orleans Hornets All-Star point guard Chris Paul may have to undergo arthroscopic surgery to repair a possible cartilage tear in his left knee.
> 
> When contacted by telephone on Sunday night, Paul said he is scheduled to meet with the Hornets’ medical staff on Monday, but he would not confirm or deny about having to undergo possible surgery.
> 
> Hornets spokesman Dennis Rogers said the team would update Paul’s status at the shootaround Monday morning at the New Orleans Arena. In Friday’s overtime loss to the Chicago Bulls, Paul collided into a camaraman, trying to save an errant pass thrown by David West and bruised his left knee.
> 
> After the game, Paul said he initially twisted his left knee in last Wednesday’s game against the Golden State Warriors and hit it in the same spot after colliding into the camaraman.
> 
> Paul sat out Saturday’s 109-102 overtime victory against the Memphis Grizzlies. Prior to the game at the FedEx Forum, Hornets Coach Jeff Bower said a doctor examined Paul’s knee and determined it was a bruised left knee and they were hopeful it would be only a short-term injury. The Hornets had Paul listed as questionable to play Monday night against the Phoenix Suns.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/01/new_orleans_hornets_all-star_p.html


----------



## Luke

Bummer. Sucks to see him go down like this.


----------



## Diable

This article isn't saying that he will have surgery, just that he might. If he's got torn cartilage it seems like that there wouldn't be any doubt. If it's a bruise or whatever then surgery isn't needed. Might be a bit premature to assume that everything you read on yahoo sports is true.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> This article isn't saying that he will have surgery, just that he might. If he's got torn cartilage it seems like that there wouldn't be any doubt. If it's a bruise or whatever then surgery isn't needed. *Might be a bit premature to assume that everything you read on yahoo sports is true*.


Yeah, it wasn't that long ago they jumped the gun on the Devin Brown to Minnesota trade. It hadn't even gone through but looked like they wanted to be the first to break the news.


----------



## BlakeJesus

It's on NBA.com now.

http://www.nba.com/2010/news/02/01/paul.injury.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

It is a shame, Paul is one of my favorite players. He hasn't been able to stay healthy so far this season.

On a semi-related note, who do you guys like for the Hornets in the draft?


----------



## Bogg

Unfortunate that this happens right after N.O. dumps their third string point guard for nothing. I don't believe that the Hornets have the ability to sign a minimum salary player from the D-league without going over the tax line, so how do you see management handling the backup point guard situation? Thornton looks like he's the new starting shooting guard, and I don't see any other players on the roster who could be a primary ball-handler. Will the Hornets swing another trade to get a backup to Collison or will it be a revolving door of 10-day contracts until Paul returns?


----------



## Diable

Bobby Brown was just terrible. He wasn't really capable of playing the point. Only thing they used him for was spot up shooting and he wasn't very good at that. As much as we'd have liked for him to be better he wasn't working out.


----------



## Bogg

Just saying, they might have looked to bribe someone to take Sean Marks instead if they knew they'd have Collison, and Thornton as the only guards healthy enough to play for February and (possibly)March(Mo Pete too if you think he'll get healthy). The Hornets don't have much option now but to make another trade because they don't have the room to make a minimum signing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Chris Paul likely to require knee surgery, but New Orleans Hornets remain in process of gathering further evaluations*
> 
> New Orleans Hornets Coach Jeff Bower said they are in the process of gathering further evalations to determine if knee surgery is the best course of action for injured All-Star point guard Chris Paul.
> 
> Bower said an MRI test was performed Sunday and those results will be reviewed by several top orthropedist specialists from around the country before a decision is made, but Paul is sidelined indefinitely.
> 
> "It's likely there is going to be a surgical procedure,'' Bower said."But as I said, we're in the fact-finding stages right now, gathering as much information as possible for decisions to be made for the next steps.''
> 
> Paul will miss the Feb. 14 All-Star Game at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington, Texas, because he could be sidelined for up to a month. It is speculated that Paul has a possible cartilage tear in his left knee, but Bower would only say the injury is more serious than a bruised knee, which was the initial diagnosis announced by the team.
> 
> Bower said a determination whether Paul will require surgery will be determined in the next day or so. When contacted by telephone Sunday night, Paul said he was scheduled to meet with the Hornets’ medical staff Monday, and he would not confirm or deny about having to undergo possible surgery.
> 
> Paul attended Monday morning's shootaround but did not speak with reporters. He also walked with a slight limp and did not participate with his teammates.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_point_guar_6.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

13 games this month. 8 at home and 5 on the road. Hopefully CP will be able to travel if/when he has surgery because he really seems to boost the teams confidence, especially the rookies.


----------



## Bogg

With Memphis under the cap and looking for depth, I'd offer Julian Wright for either Marcus Williams or Lester Hudson(either one a serviceable emergency backup G) and a second rounder. If Wright hasn't been able to break into the lineup by now it's not going to happen, and it would create the cap room to sign two or three top D-leaguers and see if any of them can contribute. Unless anyone's particularly confident that Wright's going to put it together in the next year.


----------



## RollWithEm

I just ran Chad Ford's lottery/mock draft simulator 25 times, and the Hornets didn't get John Wall one time! What a bad day. I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I've always thought Chris looks younger than he is but does Darren NOT look 16 years old? LOL!


----------



## Diable

Collison is going to have teams packing the paint on him pretty soon. He is really playing well, but you can see exactly how to scheme against him if he's not going to mix his game up a bit more. Be interesting to see how he adjusts once the defense adjusts to his game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Keep John Wall...Id rather his teammate Demarcus Cousins. Of course you'd hope that the apparent attitude he has isn't really a main issue.

We gotta get big and we gotta get big fast. Of course we also need a 2 guard (am I still saying this years later?) if Marcus Thornton isn't ready to be a starter just yet. But if he is we can still go after a big 2 guard that can play the 3 or a straight up 3.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets All-Star guard Chris Paul will undergo knee surgery on Thursday*
> 
> New Orleans Hornets All-Star point guard Chris Paul will undergo surgery for a meniscus tear in his left knee in Pensacola, Fla., on Thursday, Coach Jeff Bower said before Wednesday's shootaround.
> 
> The surgery will be performed by Dr. James Andrews. Paul will likely miss up to a month and not play in the Feb. 14 All-Star Game at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington, Texas.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_all-star_g.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul has successful knee surgery*
> 
> New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul had successful arthroscopic knee surgery performed by Dr. James Andrews on Thursday in Pensacola, Fla. Team officials said Paul will be sidelined approximately four to six weeks.
> 
> Paul will be on crutches for the next two-to-three weeks and will begin rehabilitation immediately. He will miss the Feb. 14 All-Star Game at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington, Texas.
> 
> In last week's overtime loss to the Chicago Bulls, Paul was injured after he collided into a camera, trying to save overthrown pass by forward David West. After the game, Paul said he initially twisted his left knee in a Jan. 27 game against the Golden State Warriors and hit his knee in the same spot when he collided into the camera.
> 
> An MRI test was performed Sunday and the results was reviewed by several top orthopedist specialists from around the country before Wednesday's decision for surgery was finalized.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_point_guar_7.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

He looks bored as h*ll.


----------



## Diable

I believe that look is more like medicated than bored.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I believe that look is more like medicated than bored.



Could be. With these types of procedures he could've had anywhere from a general anesthesia (put to sleep) or a local and regional anesthesia. Seems to me an epidural to numb him from the waist down and a local anesthesia should be enough. I don't think they had to put him to sleep for this but he could've taken a pain medication before or after the procedure. One that probably makes you drowsy.


----------



## Tooeasy

haha.. oreos and what, a 7up? what a champ!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets' Chris Paul awaiting all-clear signal*
> 
> Realistically, the return of New Orleans Hornets All-Star guard Chris Paul is two weeks away at a minimum.
> 
> As the Hornets prepare to play their 19th consecutive game without him - and the 27th overall this season - Paul remains sidelined as a result of Feb. 4 arthroscopic surgery to remove the torn portion of the meniscus cartilage in his left knee, a convalescence originally termed to last four to six weeks.
> 
> Five weeks after the surgery, Paul still has not been cleared to begin running, and the Hornets, who travel to Oklahoma City to face likely playoff participant Oklahoma City tonight at the Ford Center, are hopeful their postseason aspirations aren’t vanishing while their leader remains a spectator. The Hornets are 7-11 without him during that stretch.
> 
> Heading into Tuesday night’s NBA games, New Orleans was 4½ games out of the final playoff spot in the Western Conference behind eighth-seeded Portland with 18 games remaining.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_8.html


----------



## VCHighFly

Well, I guess this means his projection still hasn't changed?


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Chris Paul's unwillingness to give up is what New Orleans Hornets have missed most*
> 
> Chances are that by the time Chris Paul will be able to return to the Hornets following his Feb. 4 knee surgery, the New Orleans Hornets won't even have a mathematical possibility of being a playoff team.
> 
> Odds are that he won't be able to come to the rescue of his franchise, that he won't be able to lift his teammates to the point they'll be in position to pull off a postseason upset.
> 
> But he still wants to come back, and to play however many games he can this season.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/chris_pauls_unwillingness_to_g.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul cleared to begin work on court with teammates*
> 
> Three-time All-Star point guard Chris Paul was cleared Friday to begin participating in drills with his teammates at three-quarters speed, New Orleans Hornets Coach Jeff Bower said.
> 
> Paul participated in Friday's shootaround at the New Orleans Arena, but Bower said there is still no set date on his return.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_16.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

*New Orleans Hornets' Chris Paul could return in 7-10 days*



> Three-time All-Star point guard Chris Paul was medically cleared Friday to begin running, and he could be a week to 10 days from returning to the New Orleans Hornets’ lineup.
> 
> Paul required arthroscopic surgery on his left knee on Feb. 4, and it has forced him to miss 20 consecutive games.
> 
> The Hornets initially projected Paul would be sidelined from four to six weeks. Paul will enter his sixth week sidelined when the Hornets open a five-game road trip that starts Saturday at Phoenix.
> 
> Paul participated in Friday morning’s shootaround at the New Orleans Arena. Hornets Coach Jeff Bower said they will continue to evaluate Paul’s progress to determine whether his work load will increase or stay at the same level. But Bower declined to give a set date on Paul’s return.
> 
> “It will be the regular transition from half-speed to three-quarters to full speed before he returns, ’’ Bower said. ”We’re optimistic.’’
> 
> Bower said all of Paul’s running for the first few workouts will involve running in a straight line and not with him making any quick cuts.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_9.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Bower said he Paul will return regardless of how many games are left at the time that he is fully cleared.
> 
> “As long as the medical team is in agreement, that would be great,” Bower said. “If it’s five games, one game, 15 games – as long as he’s cleared for participation and is ready to play, that’s a great thing.”


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/CP3-couild-return-as-soon-as-7-10-days-GM-says-87526822.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Latest update ...



> Paul update: While rushing to get in his pregame workout, Paul said he is excited about getting medically cleared to run last week.
> 
> Paul, who is running with no visible signs of limping, spent most of Monday’s work at the Staples Center attempting shots from behind the 3-point line. The possibility remains that Paul could return later this week against Denver or Utah, but he might make his return Monday against the Dallas Mavericks at the New Orleans Arena.


 http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/new_orleans_hornets_continue_t.html


----------



## Porn Player

Can't wait to see him back in action. I really admire him for not just giving up on his season, I only wish more NBA players had his ball above all attitude.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I agree Porn Player. He could easily just say what the h*ll, no need for me to come back.

NBA.com:Chris Paul's Road to Recovery


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP3's pre-game workout before the recent Phoenix game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4d6VlZw7EA


----------



## girllovesthegame

New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul getting closer toward returning


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Whatever Chris Paul has left this season, he should give it to New Orleans Hornets*
> 
> Absolutely, Chris Paul should come back and play these final games with the New Orleans Hornets, as many as he can.
> 
> If he has medical clearance, there's no doubt he should rejoin his lottery-bound teammates and provide a lift for a team that desperately needs to end the regular season on whatever high note it can muster enough wind to blow. If he's comfortable with it, he should leave his suits in the closet, pull on his No. 3 jersey and provide some scrap and backbone for a squad that recently has gone lacking in both departments.
> 
> And any premise that includes him sitting out the final 11 games, including tonight against the Dallas Mavericks in the New Orleans Arena, should be dismissed as nonsense.
> 
> First, we can wave it off because if Paul can play, he's not going to be talked down.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/whatever_chris_paul_has_left_t.html




> *Chris Paul could play tonight against the Dallas Mavericks after missing 25 games with knee injury*
> 
> It will be a game time decision whether three-time All-Star point guard Chris Paul returns tonight against the Dallas Mavericks after missing 25 games with a knee injury that required surgery on Feb.4.
> 
> New Orleans Hornets Coach Jeff Bower said Paul would be evaluated after this morning’s shootaround.
> 
> “So far, he’s done everything well and there hasn’t been any setbacks,’’ Bower said.
> 
> When Paul returns, Bower said he will initially play him limited minutes before gradually increasing his time. Paul has not played since colliding into a camera during a Jan. 29 game against the Chicago Bulls at the New Orleans Arena.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/03/chris_paul_could_play_tonight.html


----------



## Diable

Paul just didn't look very good in the first quarter. Didn't seem to be all that confident or in game shape. His shot was out as much as you'd expect after seven weeks.


----------



## Diable

Now he looks like he's found himself...Hornets look like they're clearly the better team tonight, especially considering how badly they sucked in the first quarter.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yep, missing 25 straight games I figured it would take him at least all of this week's homestand to knock off that rust.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP on being limited to only 21 minutes tonight.



> Prior to the game, Jeff Bower outlined a plan in which Paul would play no more than roughly 20 minutes. After logging eight minutes in the first quarter and aware of his playing-time limitation, Paul joked that he felt like a teenager who was on a restricted calling plan for his cell phone.
> “I tried to ask to play more, but (the Hornets’ trainers) were like ‘No. No way.’ ” Paul said. “It was like I had a cell phone and I was saving those minutes. At halftime, I kept telling the guys I only had 12 minutes left. All I had left were my day-time minutes.”


:laugh:


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/hornetscom-postgame-hornets-115.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

^^ That's funny. I went to the Cavaliers game and saw he was still knocking the rust off. He had some really nice plays still. Can't wait till he's back 100%


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah I was at that game too and I could see he was still rusty. Rustier this game than he was in the first game back. I figured it would take him a couple of games to get back. Missing 25 consecutive games is quite a bit to come back from. Will take more time than when he missed the 8 games with the ankle injury.


----------

